# Training Advice for Stubborn Adopted Shepherd



## Kartr (May 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, sorry for the long post, but wanted to be descriptive as possible.

I'm looking for some advice on training my 2 year old dog Nala and to help manage my own expectations. I adopted her on 3/14 from a local rescue. Not a lot of details about her background, but she was found as a stray in Apple Valley, CA, which is more of a rural area. She didn't come in underweight so perhaps she wasn't a stray for long, and she has definitely had interactions with people. Other than that, she didn't know how to walk on a leash and was frustrated to put on a collar, so I assume she was probably a backyard dog with no proper socialization.

We are working with a trainer on her leash manners, reactivity to dogs, and high prey drive. We have been using leash corrections combined with positive reinforcement to give her structure and communicate what we want her to do. Originally, we were given a choke chain from the rescue but recently shifted to a prong collar because I was beginning to worry that corrections with a choke chain were hurting her throat from what I've read. In the past 2 months, absent 2 weeks out for a spay, she's improved a lot. She now walks nicely on leash if there aren't too many distractions.

The issue I'm having with her is her state of mind on walks when we see dogs or distractions. She has very high prey drive, and her adrenaline ramps up when there are "targets" that she sees. It could be dogs walking by, playing in the park, people playing in the park, etc. What she does is she fixates and starts to check out. I was told to give her corrections when she does so, so that I can break her concentration and then reward her for her attention. I've paired it with a leave it command. As I have started to rely on leave it without leash corrections, she starts off well but begins to test it after a couple of days by looking back again and again after repeated commands. 

Because it's a socialization issue, I've also tried to create structured instances where we can actually meet dogs and play. I want her to be calm and not pull me towards them, and overall she's gotten better from a distance. However, the closer we get, the more she checks out and starts pulling. Her main problem is that she comes in strong with her greetings, and it has pissed off a few dogs before. Also, to correct her in that state requires much harder corrections which I don't want to keep doing.

I guess I'm a bit frustrated that she relapses in her training after we get her tuned up with a trainer on meeting dogs. I feel her drive is so high to meet dogs that she ends up forgetting her training, and perhaps that's been worsened by her now enjoying the joy of being able to play when she's good. I've tried to wear down her drive with fetch and exercise, but there is nothing more that she wants than to go outside and look for dogs. I'm not sure what my expectations should be and how long it'll take for her to calm down and greet nicely, but just wanted some pointers from people here. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats on your new friend. We like pictures.
It's only been a couple of months, so check your expectations a bit. Dogs need time to adjust. 
Specifically for the dog issue, the second she starts to tune you out, turn around and walk the other way. What you are doing currently is rewarding her ignoring you. If she stops listening she gets nothing. She needs to earn privileges.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You have no idea what her socialization has been. I wouldn't assume anything about it.

She is not fixating or targeting other dogs because of prey drive. Dogs don't eat other dogs for sustenance. If your trainer told you this, please find another trainer.

I think you are working her too close and too long around too many distractions. Back way up to square one.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree with the other posters.Slow down and keep your distance.It takes as long as it takes


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She barely knows you yet. Establishing a relationship takes time.


----------



## Kartr (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. It helps manage my expectations better. I just wanted to see where my process may be wrong and I agree that it is probably too fast. I’ll take it much slower with her and getting her comfortable to her surroundings and other dogs. Overall, she’s adjusted well at home over the past 2 or so months, but didn’t appreciate how long it takes to get comfortable with dogs.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm no expert, but I can tell you that it's been my experience that some things are best approached indirectly, and IMHO, this is one of them!

Firm up sit, down, stay, and recall. An impeccable heel goes a long way toward helping too! Work on impulse control, like waiting to go out an open doorway until released, waiting to eat a treat until released, waiting to get out of the car until released. They all help your dog learn to curb their impulses and focus on you for that release cue!

If you haven't already, teach your dog hand signals for each of their obedience positions. Helps immensely with focus as well!

The main idea is that you want your dog to know these desired behaviors and be able to practice them successfully with distractions other than dogs really well. Cars, people, bicyclers, etc. 

Then, from a distance, or even behind a fence, reintroduce the dog to other dogs. Don't correct the dog for reacting, instead tell them using a well known command what they should be doing! 

Heel, then move at a pretty good clip. If the dog starts to focus on the other dog just remind her she's heeling now, and keep moving along.

Once you've passed the doggy distraction stop and praise profusely! Play a little, or give the dog a chance to wander a little and sniff. Then rinse and repeat!

Once your dog is pretty good at maintaining the heel with another dog around, throw in a stop and sit, then heel away again! Praise profusely! 

Takes a little time, but it works! Good luck!


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I agree with everyone else. Step back with her and work on bonding too. I have a 2 year old Standard Poodle and our training and bond got messed up because I was sick for a long time. So I stepped back and acted like he didn't know anything, and started making everything fun and exciting, but still fair and firm, and things have worked out so much better!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You may have to go back to the beginning occasionally, too. They forget unless behaviors are their idea or reinforced many times. So, if I see a behavior needs work, I just work on it as if it’s a new skill and it very quickly becomes a regular behavior again.


----------



## Kartr (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the tips everyone. We decided to take the advice and go back to square one with training good leash manners, better focus, obedience, and including higher value rewards. She’s engaging a lot more and is responding better to commands. She still loses it when we see bouncy playful dogs, but disengages after a correction and major rewarding for focus. Progress for sure, and maintaining her attention across the walks has helped a lot. Sometimes she enters tracking mode so I stop and have her sit and do a bunch of commands to get her focus, before we continue. I think giving her designated breaks has helped curb the urges when she needs to be in formation. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kartr said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. We decided to take the advice and go back to square one with training good leash manners, better focus, obedience, and including higher value rewards. She’s engaging a lot more and is responding better to commands. She still loses it when we see bouncy playful dogs, but disengages after a correction and major rewarding for focus. Progress for sure, and maintaining her attention across the walks has helped a lot. Sometimes she enters tracking mode so I stop and have her sit and do a bunch of commands to get her focus, before we continue. I think giving her designated breaks has helped curb the urges when she needs to be in formation. Thanks everyone!


Glad you are seeing improvement. Do remember that the walk is for the dog. Shadow loves to sniff and track things, so walks are entertaining. We practice heel and wait randomly, but basically she is free to do as she pleases as long as she isn't yanking me around.


----------

